

Deploy button - lemieux
https://deploybutton.com

======
joetek
Would be great to be able to deploy to multiple locations with one button.
Even better, to deploy to an arbitrary number of locations based on how many
cloud instances are running at the moment.

Also, maybe a multi-stage deployment.. One button to push from Dev to Staging,
another from Staging to Production.

